# What is the smallest PREDATORY hap.



## brennexc (5 mo ago)

I have a 75 gallon. I want to do african cichlids, but I really want to do a predatory hap. What is the smallest PREDATORY hap. I plan on having a few peacocks and a couple common haps. Is there a predatory hap small enough?


----------

